# Bild eines erhängten



## OmniBrain (9. März 2005)

ja aähm...

ich brauch für eine Bildmontage ein Bild eines erhängten Mannes. Oder wenigsten ein stehender mann mit blick nach unten, so dass ich ihn in die Schlaufe montieren kann.

Das Bild sollte möglichst eine hohe Auflösung haben, also so um die 1600*1200 oder ähnlich

ich hoffe einer hat so ein Bild, ich habe bei Stockphotoseiten nix gefunden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## chrisbergr (9. März 2005)

Warum nimmst du nicht eine DigiCam (deine oder eines Freundes) stellst dich in die gewünschte Pose und betätigst den Selbstauslößer?
So kommt man am schnellsten zu exakt dem was man sich erhofft.


----------

